# Replacing Vermont Castings Encore Damper Housing



## KenR (Dec 20, 2012)

It looks like I need to replace the damper housing on a VC Encore wood stove but have never tackled something like this. The stove is about 7 years old and the housing is warped due to over-heating. Has anyone ever done this before? If so any advice or tips?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## ernie (Dec 20, 2012)

My service guy has torn them down and I don't think it's too bad a job, once you get the top off its not too hard, just be sure o scape the old cement down and used plenty to reassemble.
Ernie


----------



## BrowningBAR (Dec 20, 2012)

I did it on an older 0028 Encore a few months ago. Didn't have to remove the top.


----------



## KenR (Dec 21, 2012)

OK. Any recommendations on the proper cement to use? Also will things unbolt without having to break them due to having been hot over the years? If so should have some replacement hardware handy?

Many thanks again for the suggestions so far.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Dec 21, 2012)

KenR said:


> OK. Any recommendations on the proper cement to use?


I just use Rutland stove cement. For the damper gasket you might want to try gasket cement as I have not had the greatest of luck with the stove cement on the damper gasket.



> Also will things unbolt without having to break them due to having been hot over the years? If so should have some replacement hardware handy?


If my 20 year old stove came apart fairly easily, I would have to assume yours should be no worse. Just watch the reassembly. I snapped a bolt over tightening part of the lower fireback.


> Many thanks again for the suggestions so far.


I suggest patience and creativity. Not sure about the more recent Encores, but the 0028 needed three pairs of hands the size of a five year old's but with the strength of an angry gorilla. I ended up propping the upper fireback up with brick and clamps with rubber padding to hold everything in place while I lined up and tightened the bolts.

The trial and error was frustrating and dirty. But, once I figured it out, it was quite easy.


----------



## Diabel (Dec 21, 2012)

Also, in this process the refactory box can be easily damaged. Be careful!


----------



## KenR (Dec 21, 2012)

Great suggestions - thanks! We will wait for the weather to warm a smidge and then block a day. I do have a complete gasket kit & gasket glue from VC so I will source the stove cement.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 21, 2012)

Use stainless steel bolts and copper anti-seize compound putting it back together.


----------



## slindo (Dec 26, 2012)

The damper is pretty easy to replace just by removing the fireback. Only thing is, if you haven't done so already, you might want to pull the back access panel and see how the refractory box, heat exchanger and cat are since it is very common for them to be damaged  too if temps are high enough to warp the damper.

Not sure if this is still true, but it used to be much cheaper to buy the full rebuild kit that the individual parts, so you will want to know the condition of these parts before you start  buying any.

The cement VC sells is just VC-labled Rutland cement, same as you can buy in just about any hardware or stove shop and works fine.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Dec 26, 2012)

slindo said:


> The damper is pretty easy to replace just by removing the fireback.


Putting the fireback back in place is a pain in the ass.


----------



## defiant3 (Dec 27, 2012)

Be advised that you'll likely find more wrong in there, and it's optimistic to think the stove will be down just for the day.  If this can wait till spring, you'll be much happier.  If not, consider getting the complete fireback kit for your stove model 2550.  Part # 5927, available through your dealer or woodmanspartsplus.com  It's expensive, b ut get used to that.  Encore is an expensive stove to own.

There's no back access panel, and you don't need to remove the top.


----------



## KenR (Jan 9, 2013)

defiant3 said:


> Be advised that you'll likely find more wrong in there, and it's optimistic to think the stove will be down just for the day. If this can wait till spring, you'll be much happier. If not, consider getting the complete fireback kit for your* stove model 2550. Part # 5927*, available through your dealer or woodmanspartsplus.com It's expensive, b ut get used to that. Encore is an expensive stove to own.


 
-defiant3: Ours is a model 2040. Do you know if this fireback kit will fit? Also does it include the damper & housing? The woodsmanpartsplus rep had no clue.

Thanks,

K


----------



## KenR (Jan 9, 2013)

The ID plate which would show the model is missing but I was assuming it was a 2040. But in looking at parts diagrams I am not sure if it is a 2040 or 2550. Here are some photos of the stove & warped pieces. Can anyone identify the model number from these?


----------



## 31 bertram (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a 2550 and the throat hood does'nt look the same as mine, I don't see the pins on each end.


----------



## defiant3 (Jan 9, 2013)

OK hold up, that looks like an Encore non-cat model 1450. The 2040 is the 2-n-1 , with the removable cat. thing.

SO forget the fireback kit idea. You need the damper housing part # 30002413, and likely the damper 30002389. Get the damper tabs and damper ramp w/ related hardware too.

Be VERY gentle around the fountain assy too. It's delicate and expensive, tho w/luck you won't have to really deal with it much.

Good luck and happy heating!


----------



## defiant3 (Jan 9, 2013)

That sucker is POACHED!


----------



## jharkin (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh my lord... What where you burning in that thing.... spent nuclear fuel rods?


----------



## KenR (Jan 9, 2013)

Cool - defiant3 I think you got it. What made me suspicious it was not a 2040 was because the damper tab had come off but there isn't one of those in the 2040 schematic. But this info is great, thanks for the help - I will get the parts ordered up tomorrow but will for sure block more than a day to deal with this.

We are in Colorado and burn pine almost exclusively with some aspen tossed in. I think we just overheated it a few times which weakened it then it got progressively worse beginning this past December.

We have been chatting with a retired stove install/repair guy who is absolutely down on VC stoves saying they are overpriced with poor quality. He is big on Jotul's which are less money. Although we cannot afford to do anything but fix this one does anyone have any thoughts/opinions?

Thanks again!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 10, 2013)

Egads . . . that doesn't look good.

Personally . . . if money was an issue . . . I think I would consider buying a new but budget friendly stove like the Englander, Regency or Napoleon . . . and be kind to the stove to prevent over firing it.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 10, 2013)

defiant3 said:


> OK hold up, that looks like an Encore non-cat model 1450. The 2040 is the 2-n-1 , with the removable cat. thing.
> 
> SO forget the fireback kit idea. You need the damper housing part # 30002413, and likely the damper 30002389. Get the damper tabs and damper ramp w/ related hardware too.
> 
> ...


Damn their numeric model names. I knew it was the non-cat, but I didn't bother looking up which number went with which stoves.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 10, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Egads . . . that doesn't look good.
> 
> Personally . . . if money was an issue . . . I think I would consider buying a new but budget friendly stove like the Englander, Regency or Napoleon . . . and be kind to the stove to prevent over firing it.


Hell, if you keep looking online, you'll find a used Encore for $500 or less that needs minimal maintenance (as it regards cost). I picked up a 0028 Encore for $350. It came with a good refractory package, to cats, and no warped parts.

I had to spend about $100 in gaskets and cement to get the stove in proper working order. Time for the maintenance was the biggest issue. But, if you are on a tight budget, it is a practical solution.

Also, I was limited to a rear vent stove with height restriction. Not many stoves fit that spot.


----------



## defiant3 (Jan 12, 2013)

Here's the thing:  in a few years you'll be doing all this again.  It's not that VC's are necessarily bad quality, they can be very expensive to maintain though.  THAT"S how I make my living! 

Do yourself a big favor and go find an All Nighter or some opther old steel box to burn pine in.  At least consider an Englander from Home Depot.  Trust me, by the time 10 years is up, you'll have spent that $ anyway burning pine in a whatever-number-model-it-is.


----------



## KenR (Jan 16, 2013)

Got it. I did order up some replacement parts and will give it a go. We got 7 winters out of this one so far and I do not mind the minor maintenance. But most likely we will start looking in a few years for a replacement.


----------



## insertusernamehere (Dec 11, 2013)

Any help with this? Unsure if we have the same model or not, but my dad has *no* idea what he's doing. How does one replace the damper housing of the uh "Vermont Casting Encore model 1450"? Some pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## defiant3 (Dec 12, 2013)

Well, remove the rear heat shield, the damper handle, and the four bolts that hold the housing in place. It's not usually too bad, but just work slowly and deliberately.  If the old one is badly poached it can be hard to remove, and getting the rod through the hole on the way back in is sometimes a challenge.  But no worse than any other Encore, maybe a little easier


----------

